# Finger Sling vs. Wrist sling for compound



## 88 PS190 (Sep 26, 2006)

Is there any logic to using one or the other. This is on a non-hunting bow. Seems like the on bow is convenient, but is it any better/worse?


----------



## The_Arc_Angel (Sep 22, 2006)

*Sling's*

The idea behind the finger sling or wrist is that when shooting a bow, you are not supposed to grip the bow. Not even hold it except at the nec of the handle to balance it in your palm. So when you release the bow naturally wants to jump forward and up out of your hand. the sling will keep it in your hand. Thus letting the bow be completly free from torque or twist. after the release and the bow does it movement and your arrow is away you can grab the bow from falling


----------



## jerrytee (Feb 5, 2005)

The thing with a bow sling is that it will not retain the bow in the hand.So if you want to shoot with an open hand you should use a finger sling. It does not matter what the bow is, recurve or compound, the great majority of archers use finger slings to prevent even the slightest hint of bow catch.


----------



## EC0003 (Nov 12, 2004)

finger sling. holds the bow much better, and to keep the bow in place with a wrist sling you will end up torquing the bow.


----------



## Duss (May 23, 2006)

Some people may want to go to the wrist sling after suffering from finger problems due to their finger sling. The intensity of the problem depends on the volume of shooting one does.

That problem happens if one really lets the bow fly forward. And that is what one is supposed to do.

At least two people I know just did that in that last three months.

I myself switched to a wrist sling for the better feeling of the grip, unhindered by the finger attachments.


----------



## KenL (Dec 1, 2005)

for me finger for target, wrist for hunting. they both work, really it's personal preference. try them both and you decide. i would use a finger sling for hunting also except i like to put my hands in my pockets on cold days, and it would be a pain to take it on and off repeatedly.


----------



## 88 PS190 (Sep 26, 2006)

Thanks for the responses, I don't hunt with a bow yet. Maybe when I buy a second rig i'll get it in camo.

Shiny green just doesn't belong in the woods...

So i'll pick up a finger sling, have been using a wrist sling, but don't feel like I can get it in a posistion that it doesn't change the grip a bit on the bow, and still catches it when I don't.


----------



## KenL (Dec 1, 2005)

yup...there ya go...couldn't have said it better myself.......


----------



## Huntmaster (Jan 30, 2003)

Just the subject I like :wink: .

There are two types of wrist slings being talked about here. The one that mounts on the bow, we call a bow sling. They are great for hunting, because you can't forget it, won't drop it out of the stand, no hook up required, etc. For target use, they can produce torque from miss adjustment. They can also cause grabbing after the shot because they are too loose, or because they feel like they can slip off.

Some people like finger slings. They can feel more secure to some, and they are inexpensive. The problem with finger slings is that they can also cause grabbing the bow after the shot.......even sooner than the bow sling. Duss touched on the problem. Upon release, you are supposed to have an explosive shot and follow through, which causes the bow to launch forward out of your hand to be caught by the sling. When a 5 or 7 pound bow hits the end of that finger sling (which SHOULD be attached to *totally* relaxed fingers), those relaxed fingers get yanked out of socket. I'm not sure what problems long term use like this could cause, because after one time, I wouldn't use one again. Pain will make a person make SURE that bow doesn't hit the end of that finger sling again....period. Thus, bow grabbing begins.

A true wrist sling loops around the wrist, behind the hand, goes between the first and second fingers, around the bow, and hooks back into it's self at the inside of the wrist. Since your wrist is a bigger and more durable joint, the bow isn't hard on the wrist when it hits the end. Our Target wrist slings are the most secure type you can get because there is a snap gate clip to hook back into the wrist sling. There is no way it can come loose, which can really add a sense of security to a shooter. No matter what you do, you won't drop it. 

I just as well take this opportunity to tell about a fourth type of sling. It's what we call a Hybrid sling, and we are beginning to make them for sale. The Hybrid sling is a cross between a finger sling and a wrist sling. The sling still goes around your wrist like a wrist sling, but goes onto your thumb like a finger sling, instead of returning to the wrist sling. Some of the Hoyt Tech shooters will like these slings especially, because the rear brace goes right across where you hook a wrist sling back into it's self. Unfortunately even these are prone to pulling your thumb a bit, like my daughter found out the hard way one day, however it's not as bad.

If anyone would like to see our wrist slings, here is a link on the MFG page:

*Sling-it* Target Slings


----------



## Mexican 3D (Nov 16, 2003)

Huntmaster said:


> A true wrist sling loops around the wrist, behind the hand, goes between the first and second fingers, around the bow, and hooks back into it's self at the inside of the wrist. Since your wrist is a bigger and more durable joint, the bow isn't hard on the wrist when it hits the end. Our Target wrist slings are the most secure type you can get because there is a snap gate clip to hook back into the wrist sling. There is no way it can come loose, which can really add a sense of security to a shooter. No matter what you do, you won't drop it.
> [/URL]


i use a homemade version of that one, and i feel its the best one for compound taget shooting. very few people use the bow sling how its supposed to be, most of them catch the bow, its a natural reaction. with the wrist sling you can let the bow totally loose. when i was experimenting with stabilizers, i had a setup where the front bar would hit my leg. this proved to me that i wasnt grabbing the bow.

good luck!!


----------



## jerrytee (Feb 5, 2005)

I find that there is no need for the active follow through when shooting compound. I prefer to concetrate on a steady bow arm holding gold before during and after the shot, allowing the rotation of the bow to clear the sight ring out of view. I tried a wheelie bow but the kick on the PSE I had at the time was very unpleasent switched to Oneida and I find I have shot recurves with more kick so finger sling suits me best.


----------



## bsu_beginner (Feb 14, 2005)

I think what's been missed in all this is how much you want the bow to jump out of your hand. i mean, I've switched to a wrist sling... but I don't give my bow more than 1.5 -2" worth of slack on the grounds that if it were any more, I might thing "gee, its jumping I need to catch it." And that wouldn't be a good thing. I actually have changed technique because I use to have my arm rotated out so I had only my index finger and thumb wrapped around the bow. Now I actually have curled my four fingers (excluding the thumb) to the side of the riser... or shall I say, tucked them away and just let the bow jump. 

I actually am a huge perscriber of the blank bailing just cuz I can go and while I'm doing it, conciously tell myself "OK dude, its not gonna fall out of your hand, it'll just jump."


----------

